# Old Stone Mill, Closed restaurant, and gardens. outside shots.



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

After the Carlton thing, drove accross to Langwith. 

View of old stone mill from the car park.






walking up to it.





corner view of mill.





In front of the former managers house, latterly it was a restaurant.





a stone square thing in the garden.





Whats left of the decking area.


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

View from the decking area down to the mill pond.





the mill pond.





the mill from the gardens





View of the bridge over the mill pond.





I was going to walk over the bridge, till i saw the state of it.


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

The mill pond





There's a little tunnel through the stone here. hope you can see it.





This is whats left of the garden  





another shot of the outside of the restaurant, from further back.





mill pond and bridge from near the car park.





view from the lane, the restaurant with the outbuildings attached.





and a last look from the front of the restaurant.





 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (May 13, 2007)

Any photos from inside the mill?


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2007)

Really enjoyed seeing your pics, Sal, especially the gardens and mill pond. I always feel there's something a bit special about an abandoned garden - a bit secret gardenish! Love that rickety bridge.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

Reaperman;12904; said:


> Any photos from inside the mill?



Not yet, but going to go back later this week and go inside. thought i heard voices but no one came out. did go in the ground floor a few months ago, but the stairs seemed dodgy and i hadn't got my fone with me, so didn't climb them. will sort out a day this week and get some more pics of the place. 

Foxy, 

its a lovely spot, i didn't realise the restaurant had closed till the last time i went. its a little more overgrown now as well. but does make for some nice nature pics. 

 Sal


----------



## King Al (May 14, 2007)

Foxylady;12908; said:


> Really enjoyed seeing your pics, Sal, especially the gardens and mill pond. I always feel there's something a bit special about an abandoned garden - a bit secret gardenish! Love that rickety bridge.
> Cheers
> Foxy



I agree, I like an “abandoned garden” some times more than the location! Along time ago I used to “picnic” in cane hills grounds in the summer with my cousin (if you can call a variety pack of mini chocolate bars and a bottle of Safeway’s own cola a picnic). I usually take a few items with me when it’s a nice day especially when I am revisiting a place where I know where there is a nice place. The grounds at severalls were always had nice place to sit and take five


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2007)

King Al;12942; said:


> I agree, I like an “abandoned garden” some times more than the location! I usually take a few items with me when it’s a nice day especially when I am revisiting a place where I know where there is a nice place.



Absolutely agree!  It makes the day/visit even more of a good day out imo.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 14, 2007)

Lovely photos Sal,

Hope that you get to have a look around the inside! 
Would love a house like the one in the 4th. pic 

Lb


----------



## totallypotts (Mar 15, 2008)

hi sal im new to the site. im a paranormal researcher based in the east midlands im in derbyshire as well with a notts post code....
the mill in the pictures is litrally a mile away from where i live and id not realised that the restaurant was shut down...
did you have to ask permission to go in and around the mill?, as i would love my group to go for an overnight vigil there, and was going to contact the local council, be if you can gain free access i wont bother


----------



## tonyque2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Sal, Really nice set of photos - love the ones of the rickety bridge. What a lovely location too. Super! Thanks you. Tony


----------



## MD (Mar 15, 2008)

nice pics sal love the pond shot
looking forward to seeing the inside


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 22, 2008)

totallypotts said:


> did you have to ask permission to go in and around the mill?, as i would love my group to go for an overnight vigil there, and was going to contact the local council, be if you can gain free access i wont bother



Just go down and have a look for yourself if it's so close to you, wouldn't it be so much more fun without permission..? In my experience asking permission is a last resort. Good luck though.

Nice pics there, Sally.

TnM


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 22, 2008)

nice pics, g'waaaan walk the bridge of thy doom


----------



## totallypotts (Mar 23, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Just go down and have a look for yourself if it's so close to you, wouldn't it be so much more fun without permission..? In my experience asking permission is a last resort. Good luck though.
> 
> Nice pics there, Sally.
> 
> TnM


thanks for that, in our line of paranormal research that is usually conducted in the dead of night, it may come across to people seeing tourch light in the wee small hours, as slightly suspisious, and likely to attract attension from the old bill..so we nearly always do ask permission, so maybe if we do a day visit and get anyone asking what we are doing then exsplain that we might be back at night just to cover ourselves, may be a good idea...plus it is off of the main road so we might just be ok anyway.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 23, 2008)

really good pics sal looks like a great place


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice 1 Sal, love that Mill pond, any fish in there?


----------

